# Haunt of the Falls 2010



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Hello fellow haunters.

This is my first year haunting my neighborhood. We moved into our home in March and my wife started thinking decorating and so did I. I guess we should have talked about the definition of decorating first. She meant the bathroom, I meant the yard. I mean they are basically the same right?

Anyway, below is the link to my album I have put together. There are some pictures from the month of October as I have been adding things daily if I can.

Let me know what you think and suggestions are welcomed.

http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=808

Background on me, I set up a haunted barn when I was in high school at my parents house, just for friends and family.

In college I helped construct two different haunts in my home town and I was an actor in both at different times. Both were for non profit so we didnt' have a heck of a lot to work with. That meant creativity abounds.

So moving to my first home meant big dreams of what I could do. A sewer problem resulting in me tearing out a line from the house to the septic tank has slowed the progress. That took all last week, right in prime decorating season.

Oh well, I hope you enjoy the album.

Spider


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Your display looks wonderful. I particularly like the skellie climbing up to the roof, and the story about the neighbor who wanted to be sure you knew how to spell his name since he didn't see it on a tombstone


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Spider webs look great and the boarded windows are a nice touch. Oh, and the lighting is well done


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

The lighting is very nice indeed and excellent use of the house in general...quite atmospheric and effective, I dig it.


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Nice job! What is that stretchy spider web looking material you used on your porch? I've been wondering where to get some myself.


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

Looks great! I love the webbing and the lighting.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Hello all, 

Thanks for the comments. 

Ryan, the stretchy spiderweb stuff is called Beef Netting. It is sold by a website called trentonmills. You have to order it by the pound with the smallest increment at 5 pounds. With shipping it came to 33.32 The only catch is they don't take credit card. You need to mail them a check and once they cash it, they will ship it your way. 5 pounds is about 40 to 50 yards of the material. I sold 12 yards of it to a friend for 15 dollars so I got half of my money back. 

When it comes, it doesn't light up in the black light. You have to soak it in water with the Rit Dye for whites that can't be bleached. It will look the same until you put it under the black light. Then you will notice the dye is all over your hands too. 

SickNtwisted- the boards I had to figure out. My wife said I wasn't allowed to actually put nails or screws into the house over the windows. Such a party pooper. Anyway, I have removable storms that have 4 tabs that you loosen and spin away from the window. I took the windows out and cut up some pallets from work. I put the pallet boards on the windows and screwed them together in the pattern I wanted. Then I took some 2 inch strips of sheet metal and bent them into a u shape. Those would hook over the storm. I attached the bracket to the pallets, put a little foam behind it to not scratch the window and slid it over the window. Then just put the windows back in and tighten down the tabs. Instant boarded windows. 

Now I need to get some pic up of my fog chiller in action with the lighting. Maybe in a few days


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Roxy, 

Yes the tombstone spelling was funny. But Klepek is a hard last name I guess. I also found it cool that a mother across the road came by to let me know her sons last name was different than hers. So MITS went on a tombstone, or cross I should say later that day. He noticed it about a day later and was yelling for his mom to come see. 

I liked making the neighbor kid's day


----------



## cjbmaaaaaa (Sep 12, 2010)

I love the call of duty silhouettes! I think I may need to made some next year. Great job!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I sure miss having a front porch.

I love everything but particularly your big spider and webs.


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

Spiderclimber,

Nice haunt! I noticed you live in what looks like an historic home. No wonder the architectural board came running when you put up a fence. And I might have to try putting all my neighbor's names on tombstones next year. Nice touch.

Rich


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Ghoulish-

It is indeed a historic distric I live in. My home is from 1854 so I guess it is on their list as important to keep looking the same on the outside at least.

Anyway, I thought the tombstones were fun and watching neighbors figure out that their name was on there was even better. I haven't had one upset about it yet. Good clean fun I guess.

I even put the name of the president of the architectural board on one, just for the fun of it. Surprisingly, she actually likes the haunt which is a good thing.

I am not good at figuring out how to post videos so I am going to post a link to my facebook video. Hopefully it works out.

****updated video to Youtube. It should work now****

Linky Haunt of the Falls


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Finally got pictures updated in my album from Halloween night. Not many, but the fog is in play now.

Hope you enjoy


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very cool display! I tried checking out your video, but it doesn't work? It says something about privacy settings?


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Yeah, the privacy settings on facebook are a hassle. I am going to try and load the video through youtube so I can repost it. Sorry about that. Glad you like the display though.

***Updated the video above. Link should work***


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

All the pictures look great and i too have tombstones with my neighbors names on them and they love it also.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice job on the fog and the windows. I was checking out your clown costume on another video and it is really cool!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

The clown costume was done on jumping stilts or powerisers how ever you want to look at them. They made me about 7' 6 or so. I could jump with them on and get my head over 10' which was a blast. I posted a pic of it in the 2010 costume thread. Let me see if I can link one here.

I am post number 49

This should link you to it. I believe I am post 49 in the thread.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Love you set up! Great looking haunt!!! I too really like that you put your neighbor's names on the stones, great idea!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Your Haunt look GREAT! Do you have any closer shots of your caretaker? He looks especially wonderful.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi Mariah,

I will try to get a good picture of Alfred, the caretaker up this evening. This is one I happen to have on my work computer.










Alfred was made using a 2x4 and shelf bracket frame. The upper torso is chicken wire wrapped around the shelf bracket. I had a right arm body part that I used for his right hand which was clenched slightly so it fit the shovel just about right. The left hand is a coat hanger frame inside of a glove.

The lantern was wired to be plugged in with a flicker bulb in it. The cord ran up the arm down through the clothes and out by his shoe. I pounded a 4 foot rebar stake in the ground leaving 18" or so up and put 1/2 inch conduit clamps on the rebar and screwed them into the 2x4 leg support.

The head is very realistic. It is a silicone head that was given to me by a friend. The company that made it is called Life formations. They are out of Bowling green, Ohio. When they made the head, it looked too red for them. They wanted it as a washed out looking butler, and actually made it into a Chef at one point too. So since it was a mistake, they cut their logo out of the neck and my friend was able to get a hold of it though an employee there. I have no idea what one would cost new. It has removable eyes to change the color and the eyebrows are all punched in. I put my old glasses on it and a hat I had to finish the look.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow, Spiderclimber, he looks just amazing! That face is PERFECT. Can't wait to see some more up close photos of him!  Also, his body proportions are very nice...VERY realistic looking prop!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

nice work, I love alfred, and the lighting on the boarded up house is very cool also.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Here are two pictures of Alfred a little closer up. The second has some bad lighting and it makes him look anatomically correct. I swear he really wasn't that way. My display was kid friendly.



















The second image is of the final lantern in his hand. I changed it after two days as I didn't like the first one too well.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Hee Hee....

He looks really good.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Please tell Alfred I think he's one good looking caretaker.  

And I'm not talking about the, uh, angle of, the, uh, lighting/shadow/anatomy, uh, you know. hehe 

Seriously, that face speaks volumes.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I will say I was blessed when I got the head as a gift. I have made sure I incorporate it into the haunt. I am hoping to change the body up next year and do a bride of articulation so he can be in a different position each day. I think that would mess with the neighbors heads


----------

